# Stanley Ferry Farm, Wakefield



## Chargrilled (May 7, 2011)

Visited this farm around a year ago with some friends (sadly no camera) when all the windows were boarded up with metal sheets, managed to find a way in to the main house around the side of the building and found an upturned fridge, mattresses in what I assumed to be the main living room etc.
Recently returned with a friend to find the majority of the metal sheets removed, making entry far easier, upsettingly most of the interior had been cleared out leaving a lot of empty rooms. 
Took some photos regardless, hope you enjoy..






Found this inside one of the small stables/out houses. No idea what it is, but it scared the crap out of us.














Dead animal in another stable, we think it could have been a dog? Skull was missing, couldn't find one anywhere.







Out building infront of the main house







Side entrance, lots of peeling paint







A million different fire places in this house







Small room above the basement area







Upstairs bathroom














Back room upstairs


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (May 7, 2011)

Good photos, it's a good little explore this did it a while back


----------



## dannyday58218195 (Jun 28, 2011)

been here quite afew times its gone downhill quick - its becoming more and more of a shell but a nice little explore nonetheless! only people ive come across are kids messin around and a couple of people walking dogs - nice pics tho


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 19, 2011)

Great little place, did a little history on this place @ www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Ferry-History.html Enjoy :GEEK:


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice report.

Picture 1 - what the feck is that???


----------

